# Murcia Long Term Car Hire



## barnesg (Apr 25, 2014)

Deal All, my wife and I will relocate to the Murcia region in January for 6 months and I am trying to locate a long term car hire option. All the contacts I have been to so far advise I will have to book 30 days at a time and pay the seasonal rate but cannot make any quote until time of booking, that's not really helping me financially plan for the 6 months. Would welcome any advise from anyone with similar experience. Thank you all.


----------



## enlivend (Jul 26, 2014)

I've been having similar problems with hire cares from Malaga. Annoyingly, I wanted one for 28 days and about 14 hours, and had to split it into two separate hires.

I'm told that everything around here gets better in September when the summer tourists go home. In the winter (it's rumoured, but I can't find a way to verify) rental might drop to around 3 Euros a day. Nobody will quote that for you now, what with all these summer tourists around.

I am trying to buy a car, as soon as may be. Any sort of heap, for under 2000 Euros, has to work out cheaper than being ripped off by carhire companies.


----------

